# Chubby gorilla battery cases



## wiesbang (16/1/17)

Anyone else have these in stock?
Sirvape is out of stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (16/1/17)

Stock on the way. Hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (16/1/17)

Can't wait! You have a ETA maybe?
I need to get some juice asap so want to know if I need to wait or get the juice so long.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Those look cool
Thanks for sharing @wiesbang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/1/17)

@Sir Vape had this afternoon, looks like they are sold out now.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-chubby-gorilla-signature-battery-case


----------



## Maxxis (17/1/17)

wiesbang said:


> Can't wait! You have a ETA maybe?
> I need to get some juice asap so want to know if I need to wait or get the juice so long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Not as yet. Should have eta in the next day or two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

